# Selenium E Gel - how often?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We don't use Bo-Se, we use Selenium E Gel. I was wondering if anyone might have any ideas on how often I should give it? 
I give it to does a month before kidding, a little right after they kid, and then depending on when they are bred I give them more at breeding.

We have doelings that were born towards the end of Feb and on March 1st, and I am not sure when I should give them more. 

We also have 2 young does born around Christmas and their breeder used Bo-Se.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've also been advised to give BO-Se, for infertility issues... and I was wondering how often I could use the gel (I dont have BoSe). ??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It says to use every 30 days... I think Bo-Se is better though...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Skyla, yep that's what it says, I just wondered if anyone else used it and how often they use it. I know Bo-Se is better just not sure we can get it, I have considered asking the vet that treated our buck, but we do like the gel, never had any issues with it, and it's super easy to use. Some of the goats will lick it right off my finger. Plus I know it sounds silly, but I can give goats shots, I am comfortable doing it, but I absolutely hate the idea of poking a newborn LOL


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

We haven't gotten the Bo-Se yet either.. Although it is on my high priority list...

Last year I gave everyone the gel every 3 months ... Then pregnant does 6 weeks prior to due date... then again 2 weeks prior to due date.... All kids got a dose right after they were born.

All does were getting additional Vit E capsules starting a few weeks prior to there due date.

We also feed black oil sunflower seeds mixed in with the grain.

We lost one kid that could never stand or nurse. I don't know if it was related. His sister was fine...

I just recently started dosing every month. Planning on continuing the once a month dosing over the next year to see if next years kidding season is less stressful.


----------

